# Virus Attacked my Control Panel and Restricted Admin rights



## madashell (Sep 9, 2007)

It seems my computer has also been compromised. I lost access to my control panel and administrator rights for at least a week (may be longer). I also keep getting the yellow triangle with the question mark in the systray and the 'Windows Security Alert' pop-up box. Anyway, I did purchase the WinAntivirus 2007 standard software for $49.95 on Thursday but I had to uninstall it today because it slowed my machine. Can you help me fix these problems?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

WinAntivirus is malware - Demand your money back

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## madashell (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's my log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:27:16 PM, on 9/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Generic\USB Card Reader Driver v2.2c\Disk_Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAIA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\UDC2006.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\udcsdr.exe
C:\Program Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\UDC6cw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WinAvXX.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2007\mav_startupmon.exe
C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\ISP6300\Browser\Bartshel.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2007\wa7pcw.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PeoplePC\ISP6300\Browser\PPShared.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\ISP6300\Browser\Bartshel.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\IEXPLORE.EXE
c:\progra~1\intern~1\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\AgentSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
C:\Program Files\PeoplePC Accelerated\PeoplePC.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.emachines.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.emachines.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\printer.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disk Monitor] C:\Program Files\Generic\USB Card Reader Driver v2.2c\Disk_Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo R220 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAIA.EXE /P30 "EPSON Stylus Photo R220 Series" /O6 "USB002" /M "Stylus Photo R220"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bart Station] C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\ISP6300\BIN\PPCOLink.exe -STATION
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DriveCleaner 2006 Free] "C:\Program Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\UDC2006.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDR6_Check] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\udcsdr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UDC6cw] "C:\Program Files\DriveCleaner 2006 Free\UDC6cw.exe" -c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpamBlocker] C:\Program Files\SpamBlockerUtility\Bin\4.8.4.0\SbOEAddOn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinAVX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Salestart] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2007\mav_startupmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wa7pcw] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2007\wa7pcw.exe" -c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WinAVX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\WinAvXX.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [wa7pcw] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2007\wa7pcw.exe" -c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Epson printer Registration.lnk = D:\Titles\Ereg\EPSONREG.EXE
O4 - Startup: system.exe
O4 - Global Startup: autorun.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O7 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pa&ge with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC Accelerated\pac-page.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pi&cture with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC Accelerated\pac-image.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184158459078
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1B124424-97CF-4A71-BFDA-1B1A5A6223E6}: NameServer = 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1B124424-97CF-4A71-BFDA-1B1A5A6223E6}: NameServer = 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: hardlife.ini
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

--
End of file - 10141 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Do ALL of the following

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.
============

*NOTE: If you have downloaded ComboFix previously please delete that version and download it again!*

Download this file :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/Beta/ComboFix.exe

Double click combofix.exe & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. *Post that log* 

Note: 
Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall

=====================
Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others as they were.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	*Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## madashell (Sep 9, 2007)

I followed the instructions up to running in SAFE mode but I received this message:

SmitFraudFix v2.221

Fichier Process.exe absent !
Dezippez la totalité de l'archive dans un dossier.

Process.exe file missing !
Unzip all the archive in a folder.

Press any key to continue . . .


When I pressed enter, nothing happened -- it just brought me back to the folder.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Go back and read the instructions - you have to extract all the files to a folder and then run from that folder


----------

